# Laws on laser pointers in Australia explained



## dragonlasers

The legal situation in Australia for laser pointers is confusing and no one seems to know exactly what is going on so I’ve contacted the authorities in each state for laws on laser pointers.



I’ve listed below the results that show clearly what exactly the laws are for laser pointers in Australia



*In Summary*



Legal 

Victoria No 

N.S.W. Yes 

Queensland Yes 

South Australia No 

Western Australia No 

Northern Territory Yes 

Tasmania No 

Canberra No 



Now for the details of laws on laser pointers for each state



*Victoria*



Victoria Police: Illegal to own, posses and trade



The Victorian Department of Justice: listed as a prohibited weapon



http://www.justice.vic.gov.au/wps/wcm/connect/DOJ+Internet/Home/Community+Safety/Weapons/JUSTICE+-+List+of+Prohibited+Weapons



The Victorian Radiation Act 2005: laser pointers are illegal



*New South Wales*



Laser pointers are not prohibited weapons.



N.S.W. Police: Laser pointers are legal according to them but they were uncertain



Law Access: No laws on laser pointers



N.S.W. Hazardous Materials & Radiation Section: Now laws on laser pointers



*Queensland*



Queensland Police: Not a weapon and no laws specifically covering laser pointers.



Department of Health-Radiation Health: Only laws for class four medical lasers



*South Australia*



S.A. Police: Not illegal



State Radiation Authorities: Laser pointers of more than 1mW are illegal to own, use and trade



*Western Australia*



W.A. Pol.ice: No laws governing laser pointers regardless of power levels



Radiation Safety Act 1975: Cannot own,. sell or posses laser pointers. Licenses are required for class 3B or higher



*Nothern Territory*



N.T. Police: No laws covering laser pointers



Department of Health and Community Services: No laws on laser pointers.



*Tasmania*



Tasmanian Police: They did not know



Department of Health and Human Services: Radiation Protection Act 2005 need a license to buy, own and sell laser pointers



*Canberra*



Federal Police: Were not sure, under the impression that they are not illegal



Fair Trading Department: Anything higher than class 1 or 2 is illegal in federal territory



*Future Laws*



A national directory for radiation protection and the National Radiation Protection Act 2004 are going to be enacted at the end of 2006 or early 2007. The result will be that nationwide class 3B or higher will need to be licensed.


----------



## kdam36

does anyone know exactly what the laws are in england??


----------



## daywalker

Well done for the first post, dragonlasers. Wish someone would do that for germany to.

Take care.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

I added this thread to the sticky at the top of this forum, so it will not become forever lost when it scrolls past the bottom and subsequently off the forums list displayed on each user's screen. I believe it to be important enough to immortalise in this fashion.


----------



## abeepak1

Just to let you know if yo wanted to compare, heres the law in thailand.


We dont care if you own one, buy or sell them. There are absolutely no concerns of laser pointers here. Just to let you know of how careless we are and to watch out when you come here during ur holidays, things that are harmful but not stated by law and Illegal weapons/objects are everywhere.


----------



## FiftyCalAl

I am somewhat confused. What exactly are they saying is the problem with a lase pointer? How could it be a "weapon"? I use them constantly teaching in the classroom to point out items in a power point show and use them outside to indicate poisition of things to others for quick identification. Guess I just don't understand!!


----------



## Kiessling

You can easily burn parts of your retina (the layer of the inner eye that detects light, meaning makes you see) faster than you can blink to protect your eye.
This means that if you catch only a reflection of a higher powered pointer in the eye for a short blink, you can get eye damage. Depending on the power, exposure time, beam width etc. of the laser in question you can go blind.
And this is permanent damage. Non-reversible. Blind.

Now imagine a IR laser emitting invisible yet powerful beams. In the hand of a kid or an idiot. A powerful weapon indeed. 

I personally would not want such devices out in public.

bernhard


P.S.: we are talking >5mW power here, not the typical pointer for presentation purposes.


----------



## SkinlessMonkey

I'd be interested in buying a lot of stuff on that list.


----------



## nero_design

*That's actually a little misleading . The listposted by Dragonlasers is somewhat inaccurate - he needs to take a closer look at both Federal and State Laws here:* I've posted much of this here before so the search feature may be useful.

First: Please note that under Australian Laws, a laser Pointer is any laser with battery power that is both portable and hand held. So the law determines that a 1mW pointer and even a 500mW handheld laser are both classified as "pointers". The FDA in the USA defines any laser up to <5mW as a Pointer. Anything over <5mW is considered to be too powerful to be a pointer and is classed as a Class IIIB laser or higher.

Lasers in Victoria, Australia are legally sold, just as they are in any state of the Australian Commonwealth. But handheld lasers are all classed as pointers under Australian laws. Victoria allows laser pointers up to <1mW for general use by the public. Any pointer OVER >1mW is deemed a 'prohibited weapon'. However, it is my understanding that Victorian law permits the application by public for a Permit to own stronger handheld lasers/pointers. I state this because I have seen a privately drafted letter from a Victorian university proposing that they apply for an exemption. The application should likely be made to the Licencing Sergeant at the local Police Station. It should be made *BEFORE* importing the laser.

_______________________________________________________

Under NSW law, ANY laser may be imported for the individual use of the owner. Any misuse will result in the application of existing criminal laws. Customs has confirmed with me personally that (at this time), as long as the purchaser does NOT intent to re-sell the laser or advertise it to the general public, there are no restrictions on ownership, importing or possessing such lasers of ANY strength. Again, misuse the laser and you face appropriate criminal charges.

To Recap:
Now the sale or advertised sale WITHIN AUstralia (any state at all) is actually a violation of Federal Laws if the laser is over 1mW and is handheld and battery operated (aka Pointer). This is to restrict ownership to the original purchaser who imported the laser. Certain states allow the importation of lasers for private use and commercial applications and others do not. All states prohibit the sale of any laser pointers over 1mW within Australia so you have to import them if you must have them. These laws were enacted around 1997-1999 when chinese exporters were sending out Class 3B lasers (over <5mW and usually around >7-9mW) to toystores in Australia where they made their way to the markets. Traffic incidents and children misusing the pointers is what led immediately to their restriction of trade. Even an importer may not import more powerful lasers for you as an individual sale item. But in many states, you can import a laser for your own use. Several if you don't mind attracting the attention of the authorities.

** If anyone in Australia stupidly shines a green laser (because it will be most likely be <5mW or higher) in my direction they'll have more than the authorities to consider at the time.*


----------



## AvPD

I live in South Australia and have found this thread AFTER ordering a 50mW laser from DealExtreme.
The one problem with Google is that you cannot find what you want unless you use exactly the right terms ("laser illegal south australia" seemed to do the trick this time).

I'm wondering if customs will seize it and pour A$30 of mine down the drain (it is back ordered and won't be bundled in with the rest of my order). Would it be worth the risk or should I try to cancel the order.


----------



## comozo

kdam36 said:


> does anyone know exactly what the laws are in england??


 You should do the work


----------



## comozo

daywalker said:


> Well done for the first post, dragonlasers. Wish someone would do that for germany to.
> Take care.



Why don't you do it ?


----------



## LiteTheWay

AvPD

It is highly UNlikely that customs will take your laser - they probably will not even know what it is since DX will not label the package as "laser" - more likely they will label it as LED or flashlight or similar.


----------



## greenlight

I love the fact that every province has different standards.


----------



## AvPD

Thanks 7histology, your message has set me at ease.


----------



## AvPD

greenlight said:


> I love the fact that every province has different standards.



It'll only take another laser incident or two in the media to change all that.

I wonder the history was behind fireworks being banned to the general public here.


----------



## dynamicvelocity

AvPD said:


> It'll only take another laser incident or two in the media to change all that.
> 
> I wonder the history was behind fireworks being banned to the general public here.



State and federal legislation doesn't appear to appreciate the 'darwin awards' effect...

well, what i'm suggesting is that 'where there is the possibility of hurting someone it has to be licensed' ...

funny - some would say lasers are no more dangerous than big sharp kitchen knives - (in the wrong hands) but we don't license those.


----------



## koala

You should be able to import them but owning them is another story...

prohibited and restricted imports
http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page.cfm?u=4369


----------



## nero_design

I've reconfirmed current laws at the time of this posting and New South Wales is still self-regulated in relation to lasers. This means that a person may indeed import a laser of any type for their own use but if it is battery powered and therefore portable, it may not be resold or advertised for sale if the laser is over 1mW.

If a user/owner takes a laser over 1mW to another state (such as Victoria) where such lasers are actually prohibited, then they owner may face a fine or charges if caught using the laser without a permit.

In states such as New South Wales, Tasmania and (I think) Queensland, the owner is only in breach of the law if they misuse the laser and cause public nuisance. As of NOW, a new law has also been passed in August and enacted in September 2007 which makes it a criminal charge to point ANY laser at an aircraft. This is the result of previous abuse by IDIOTS with lasers that were imported... since green laser pointers are not sold commercially in Australia. Whilst not likely to have been an actual threat to the pilots, recent lasering of helicopters (including police and rescue helicopters last month) caused an outcry and the high profile incident involving the lasering of a television helicopter from the ground on live television PLUS the lasering of a key footballer during a live transmition of a game has all but locked these lasers in the public mind as being the source of great annoyance and potential danger (real or imagined). The recent aboreted landing of a critically ill patient by ghelicopter after the pilot was 'blinded' by a green laser last month was the final straw for CASA (Civil Aviation Safety Authority).

Right now, in the same states as before, you may still own your lasers as long as they are not used in an 'unlawful' manner.


----------



## AvPD

It arrived on Thursday unopened, it was described as a "LED flashlight" and marked as a gift. This confirmed what I saw from the quarantine and customs websites, the only real concern is importing foodstuffs and obvious weapons. Customs is a federal organisation and as there is no federal legislation on importing lasers, they should go through without a problem.
Interestingly, I had a package with some cleaning cloths inside opened by quarantine.


----------



## fixorater

Anybody have a simple answer on Lasers in the US. My impression was that Class IIIB were legal as long as the device had appropriate safety mechanisms like a key and delay switch?


----------



## laserblue

AS far as i know also Class IIIB is legal as long as it has the safety turnkey feature.


----------



## nero_design

*Re: Laws on laser pointers in USA*

I think there's a lot of confusion in the USA still.. and much of the problem is exasperated by false impressions by both Customs and the different variations of the law from State To State.

I was informed a couple of years ago that even with various safety features incorporated into the stronger Class 3B lasers, the user is still expected to own a "variance" in order to import, possess and operate the laser in the USA. Someone in the industry once told me that it was "easier to obtain a license for a fully automatic submachine gun that it was to obtain a laser variance". Worth considering. This relates only to US customs and not to Australia. Each state in Australia has a different rule for lasers to the next. Just watch out in Victoria (& possibly South Australia) and Western Australia where they're closely monitored and not permitted over 1mW without a special exemption permit from the Police commissioner of that state.


----------



## laserboy

For those thinking of importing a laser pointer into Australia, take a look at this. :scowl:

http://www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/LaserPointers.pdf


----------



## AvPD

laserboy said:


> For those thinking of importing a laser pointer into Australia, take a look at this. :scowl:
> 
> http://www.customs.gov.au/webdata/resources/files/LaserPointers.pdf


They're now classed as weapons, another success for the media (I seem to remember them referring to lasers as weapons). Yet another band-aid solution to a deeper problem.


----------



## Citivolus

I've heard that NSW will soon have an amnesty period for you to turn in your >1mw lasers which are not only illegal to import but also illegal to own as of 1st July. There are exemptions available to certain groups, such as astronomy club members.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Ramshaw

I just got back from malaysia with a green laser from petaling street. I live in new south wales so does that mean my laser is illegal? It says on the label wavelength is 532nm and maximum output <20mW and it runs on two AAAs. I would not like to hand it in. If i walking around th streets of regional sydney pointing it at things, showing mw friends at school will that be illegal?


----------



## Flashanator

Yes its illegal.

That 532nm wavelength isn't the problem, its the power rating (>20mW)

Anything over 1mW is no go. So you wont find any handheld lasers that are legal.

Since that laser is over 1mW, any use with it is illegal.  LOL


----------



## ShOgUn_LI

i thought it was anything over 5mw was illegal without a permit. not 1mw? otherwise that would make my rifle boresight illegal lol..


----------



## Antz_cro

well , yesterday i ordered a 5 Mw red laser poniter of ebaybut it was a module with a black and red wire coming out of it , it was the diode with a brass casing , 

and the item is located in america. the shipping will ship to sydney , ( i live in A.C.T where laws are not yet established ) and i am wondering if it goes to customs , will they let it through or not because laws for laser pointers are in actions in the NSW area but not in the A.C.T 

thanx 

Antz_cro


----------



## Th232

Antz_cro said:


> well , yesterday i ordered a 5 Mw red laser poniter of ebaybut it was a module with a black and red wire coming out of it , it was the diode with a brass casing ,
> 
> and the item is located in america. the shipping will ship to sydney , ( i live in A.C.T where laws are not yet established ) and i am wondering if it goes to customs , will they let it through or not because laws for laser pointers are in actions in the NSW area but not in the A.C.T
> 
> thanx
> 
> Antz_cro



Check the link to the customs page given above. To summarise, you'll have to get a form from state police saying that they're legal where you are, and then send that off to get an import permit.

Of course, they might not even check the package.


----------



## Antz_cro

thanx


----------



## Martini101

Hi,

I'm currently in singapore but live in perth. I have a found a 50mW green laser but i'm not sure if customs would confiscate when I return, or would i need to declare it.

Thanks.


----------



## Metatron

Martini101 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm currently in singapore but live in perth. I have a found a 50mW green laser but i'm not sure if customs would confiscate when I return, or would i need to declare it.
> 
> Thanks.


declared or undeclared, they are illegal.


----------



## Martini101

Well do you reckon there is a good chance that customs would either find it if it wasn't declared or would they definately confiscate is it was declared.

I promise I won't point it at people, or blind pilots with it. I'd probably only just use it in the house or burn balloons or matches and that'd be it.


----------



## luvlasers

If heard that people buying from places like Dragonlasers and Wickedlasers do not have any problems with customs finding their lasers.

Dragonlasers even has a delivery guarantee http://www.dragonlasers.com/catalog/Shipping-Information-sp-19.html so if customs did take your laser, you'd get a refund.

Wicked had something similar but can't find it now.


----------



## Oznog

nero_design said:


> First: Please note that under Australian Laws, a laser Pointer is any laser with battery power that is both portable and hand held


Huh, so what if we made one that was hand-cranked?


----------



## luvlasers

Oznog said:


> Huh, so what if we made one that was hand-cranked?



Now that's an idea.

Nothing like a novel idea to make sure we are all law abiding laser users :naughty:


----------



## buneyha

I've order my laser about 1 month ago and has just been shipped from DX today. Has anyone from SA recently have any problem with custom for importing laser? is sucks that you can't get permit for owning laser in sa, cause it's not the laser that harms people it's the person using it!

Please pray for my laser not to be taken.


----------



## [email protected]

dynamicvelocity said:


> funny - some would say lasers are no more dangerous than big sharp kitchen knives - (in the wrong hands) but we don't license those.



Just try wearing a kitchen knife in your belt walking down a suburban street... you'll soon see that it's morphed into a "Dangerous Article" unless you happen to be in Victoria where carriage (on person) of knives by the general population is prohibited regardless of type (limited occupational exemptions apply)


----------



## [email protected]

Mhm customs got my 0.5 mw dx laser. 

I shall have fun burning(figurativly) that idiot customs dude. :devil:


----------



## Lincoln Hart

*This is NSW only.*





*Laser Pointers - Questions and Answers*

_The following relates to the changes which are now law. These laws apply to all laser pointers, regardless of their power level._
*Q: Am I allowed to own a battery operated, hand held, laser pointer?*
A: You are allowed to own such a laser pointer. However recent amendments to the Weapons Prohibition Act 1998 require a permit be issued (or the person be eligible for an exemption) where the laser pointer exceeds one milliwatt. Regardless of the milliwatts, no laser pointer can be carried or used in a public place without a reasonable excuse.
*Q: What is a reasonable excuse?*
A: A reasonable excuse will be determined on a case by case basis but examples of a person with a reasonable excuse could be an amateur astronomer, a teacher or a lecturer who uses the pointer for astronomy or teaching and has it in his or her possession at the relevant time for that purpose.
*Q: What is the penalty?*
A: The penalty for possession or use of a laser pointer in a public place without a reasonable excuse may be up to two years imprisonment or a fine of up to $5,500.
*Q: Can the police search me if they are looking for a laser pointer?*
A: Laser pointers are now classed as dangerous implements under the Law Enforcement (Powers and Responsibilities) Act. This gives police the power to request a person in a public place (but not a school) to submit to a frisk search if the police officer suspects on reasonable grounds that the person has a laser pointer on them.
A police officer also has the power to confiscate the item if the laser pointer is unlawfully in the person’s possession.
*Q: Are medical lasers, laser-based tools and other such devices covered by these laws?*
A: The law relates to battery operated, hand held laser pointers.
‘Laser pointer’ means what it is commonly understood to mean - a device for pointing out an object.
Laser devices that are used for medical purposes are unlikely to fall within this definition. In any case, a surgeon would be able to point to their occupation as a reasonable excuse for possessing a laser pointer in a public place,
Similarly, if the device is powered by mains electric power, it is not battery operated and so is not covered by these laws.
Similarly, various laser measuring or levelling devices used in the building industry should not be affected as they are not ‘pointers’. In addition, they are not held in the hand while being used and so are not ‘hand held pointers’.
*Q: Are any laser pointers prohibited?*
A: Laser pointers with a power output of more than one milliwatt are now prohibited weapons. You must obtain a permit to possess or use a laser pointer that is in this category, unless you use the pointer for activities associated with astronomy and are a member of an approved astronomical association.
*Q: How do I get a permit to use a laser pointer whose power is over one milliwatt?*
A: You must make application to the NSW Police Firearms Registry (telephone: 1300 362 562), website www.police.nsw.gov.au/firearms. Permits are not granted automatically. You must have a genuine reason for the use of such a laser pointer.
*Q: What is a genuine reason?*
A: It is not possible to provide an exhaustive list of genuine reasons. Each application for a permit will be assessed on its merits. An example of a genuine reason would be if an applicant could demonstrate that a laser pointer greater than one milliwatt was required for business/employment purposes. Other reasons listed under Section 11 of the Weapons Prohibition Act 1998 include, recreational, sporting, film/television, theatrical and scientific purposes.
*Q: Are there any exemptions to the need for a permit?*
A: If you are using the pointer for activities associated with astronomy and are a member of an approved astronomical association you are not required to obtain a permit.
*Q: What must I do if I currently have a laser pointer with a power level of more than one milliwatt?*
A: If you want to keep the laser pointer and you are not a member of an approved astronomical organisation, you must obtain a permit from the Firearms Registry by 1 December 2008.
_If you do not obtain a permit, then you should safely dispose of the laser pointer. Unauthorised possession/use of such a laser pointer is a criminal offence._


----------



## laserthis

buneyha said:


> I've order my laser about 1 month ago and has just been shipped from DX today. Has anyone from SA recently have any problem with custom for importing laser? is sucks that you can't get permit for owning laser in sa, cause it's not the laser that harms people it's the person using it!
> 
> Please pray for my laser not to be taken.



I wanna order a purple one, did you ever get yours in the end??


----------



## laserthis

buneyha said:


> I've order my laser about 1 month ago and has just been shipped from DX today. Has anyone from SA recently have any problem with custom for importing laser? is sucks that you can't get permit for owning laser in sa, cause it's not the laser that harms people it's the person using it!
> 
> Please pray for my laser not to be taken.




Did you ever recieve this? I live in SA too and i want to order one!


----------



## laserthis

buneyha said:


> I've order my laser about 1 month ago and has just been shipped from DX today. Has anyone from SA recently have any problem with custom for importing laser? is sucks that you can't get permit for owning laser in sa, cause it's not the laser that harms people it's the person using it!
> 
> Please pray for my laser not to be taken.



Did you ever recieve this? Im in SA too and wanna order one


----------



## MikeAusC

Here is an update for NSW Australia -

Here are quotes from the NSW Police Fact Sheet on Laser Pointers (www.police.nsw.gov.au/firearms)

"_It is an offence in NSW to possess any laser pointer in public without a reasonable excuse. The maximum penalty for possession of any kind of laser pointer in a public place without reasonable excuse is 2 years imprisonment or a $5500 fine, or both. _"


But as usual when the law is an ***, there is an easy back-door that gives you blanket "reasonable excuse" for a few dollars a year !!!

"*Who is exempt from the requirement to obtain a permit? *_. _A member of an astronomical organisation approved by the Commissioner of Police for use of a laser pointer for activities associated with astronomy. "



*"How much will the Laser Pointer Permit cost? ​​​​​​​​​​​*The prescribed fee for this permit is $127. "​



NSW also has laws making it illegal to carry a knife at any time without lawful excuse - now the lawmakers are amazed at the number of attacks on people using a broken bottle or glass ! The law didn't reduce the problem - it just changed the weapon used by people determined to attack others.​


----------



## DimeRazorback

Laser pointers are deemed a Dangerous Implement in NSW, I suggest you don't join an organisation for the purpose of carrying a laser pointer in a public place.

Can I ask what the purpose of carrying around a laser is?


----------



## wyager

DimeRazorback said:


> Laser pointers are deemed a Dangerous Implement in NSW, I suggest you don't join an organisation for the purpose of carrying a laser pointer in a public place.
> 
> Can I ask what the purpose of carrying around a laser is?


Can I ask what the purpose of carrying around a 200lm EDC light is?

Exactly.


----------



## MikeAusC

The fact sheet is quite clear about the law - you don't need to state any specific reason for joining the Astronomical Society.

When you're carrying the Laser Pointer, you don't need to state any reason for carrying it, you don't need to have secure storage for it, you don't need to state the normal storage location.

You can buy Lasers over 1mW without any special approval from several shops in Australia.


----------



## DimeRazorback

wyager said:


> Can I ask what the purpose of carrying around a 200lm EDC light is?
> 
> Exactly.



To illuminate objects. I don't believe a flashlight is capable of blinding a pilot, or interrupting with their flight equipment though.

:shrug:

Are you from Australia?


----------



## DimeRazorback

MikeAusC said:


> The fact sheet is quite clear about the law - you don't need to state any specific reason for joining the Astronomical Society.
> 
> When you're carrying the Laser Pointer, you don't need to state any reason for carrying it, you don't need to have secure storage for it, you don't need to state the normal storage location.
> 
> You can buy Lasers over 1mW with any special approval from several shops in Australia.



You would still be questioned as to why you would need a laser pointer, especially if it is daytime considering that stars are only visible at night...
Just because you are part of the organisation does not mean that the officer cannot make further enquiries regarding your membership, and participation.

Once again, what would your reasonable excuse be?


----------



## wyager

DimeRazorback said:


> To illuminate objects. I don't believe a flashlight is capable of blinding a pilot, or interrupting with their flight equipment though.
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Are you from Australia?


Nope, not from australia. And there's absolutely no reasonable situation in which your EDC would need the power we have. It could certainly blind a pilot, and wait a few years until when flashlights above x number of lumens are banned in australia because of their possibility to be used as weapons. And the australian government is not just banning public use of lasers, but also their import and use in general. It's ridiculous.


----------



## DimeRazorback

Would general population people, or teenagers really buy any of our flashlights?
Most people don't even have a maglite, so I fail to see them spending $200 on a flashlight.
Lasers are '_cool_'. They are considered toys by many. 

A flashlight will not blind a pilot like a laser will. I don't think flashlights will ever have a beam like as laser... nor the radiation.

The importation of lasers is restricted above 1mw... have a guess why.
Stupid people do stupid things, and they often ruin things for others. That is just how it is, and laws are laws. If people don't wish to comply with the law, they can move at their own free will, obey the law, or suffer the consequences of breaking the law.

If you feel it is ridiculous, then contact the appropriate sector of government and discuss your concerns.

Here are a few reasons the laws are now so strict. One attack was actually on a NSW Police Force Helicopter...

Polair attack.

Adelaide attack.

Brisbane attack.


Also, have you ever actually lived in Australia, or are your opinions purely based on your subjective opinion from your external position?


----------



## wyager

DimeRazorback said:


> Would general population people, or teenagers really buy any of our flashlights?
> Most people don't even have a maglite, so I fail to see them spending $200 on a flashlight.
> Lasers are '_cool_'. They are considered toys by many.
> 
> A flashlight will not blind a pilot like a laser will. I don't think flashlights will ever have a beam like as laser... nor the radiation.
> 
> The importation of lasers is restricted above 1mw... have a guess why.
> Stupid people do stupid things, and they often ruin things for others. That is just how it is, and laws are laws. If people don't wish to comply with the law, they can move at their own free will, obey the law, or suffer the consequences of breaking the law.
> 
> If you feel it is ridiculous, then contact the appropriate sector of government and discuss your concerns.
> 
> Here are a few reasons the laws are now so strict. One attack was actually on a NSW Police Force Helicopter...
> 
> Polair attack.
> 
> Adelaide attack.
> 
> Brisbane attack.
> 
> 
> Also, have you ever actually lived in Australia, or are your opinions purely based on your subjective opinion from your external position?


Any lasers that can be purchased for a reasonable price are not a real danger to pilots.... I've done the math, you know those new wicked lasers arctics? Those are harmless at any distance someone could get them near a plane. The fact is the whole "lasers crash planes" thing is the media looking for a story that will sell, and the australian media just loves taking a story and making it sound like a horror movie. Just because people do stupid things is not a justification to ban things. Do you know how many people are killed every year by stupid drivers? Do you know how many are killed by idiots with lasers? If you tried to make a ratio, you would run in to the problem of "divide by zero". And contacting the government won't do a thing, especially a nanny government like australia has. And those "attacks" on helicopters are nothing more than overblown stories about teenagers/idiots screwing around with low powered lasers. And I don't see how it's relevant in the slightest whether or not I have lived in australia... In fact, if anything my opinion is less subjective than an australian resident. My opinions are based on an extensive knowledge of lasers and the perspective granted by living in a place where there are at least a few people who refuse to be shafted by the government.


----------



## MikeAusC

DimeRazorback said:


> You would still be questioned as to why you would need a laser pointer, especially if it is daytime considering that stars are only visible at night...


 - it'll be nighttime soon, and I won't be going home first.




DimeRazorback said:


> Just because you are part of the organisation does not mean that the officer cannot make further enquiries regarding your membership, and participation.


 - I will carry my proof of membership. There is absolutely no requirement in the law for any further involvement in club activities.




DimeRazorback said:


> Once again, what would your reasonable excuse be?


 - I don't need to provide more reasonable excuse. A member of an approved astronomical society is recognised as needing a laser pointer EVERY night - otherwise there would be more requirements. I am exempt from needing a permit. I am totally complying with the law.


----------



## DimeRazorback

wyager said:


> Any lasers that can be purchased for a reasonable price are not a real danger to pilots.... I've done the math, you know those new wicked lasers arctics? Those are harmless at any distance someone could get them near a plane. The fact is the whole "lasers crash planes" thing is the media looking for a story that will sell, and the australian media just loves taking a story and making it sound like a horror movie. Just because people do stupid things is not a justification to ban things. Do you know how many people are killed every year by stupid drivers? Do you know how many are killed by idiots with lasers? If you tried to make a ratio, you would run in to the problem of "divide by zero". And contacting the government won't do a thing, especially a nanny government like australia has. And those "attacks" on helicopters are nothing more than overblown stories about teenagers/idiots screwing around with low powered lasers. And I don't see how it's relevant in the slightest whether or not I have lived in australia... In fact, if anything my opinion is less subjective than an australian resident. My opinions are based on an extensive knowledge of lasers and the perspective granted by living in a place where there are at least a few people who refuse to be shafted by the government.




If you don't and haven't lived in Australia why should you care about it's laws?
They don't affect you. :shrug:
You are trying to argue with me about something that you quite honestly have very little knowledge about. Yes your knowledge of lasers exceeds mine, but not NSW legislation.

_"Do you know how many are killed by idiots with lasers?"_
Not many, but that doesn't change the fact that they have been defined by NSW legislation as a Dangerous Implement, therefore it is a prohibited item to have in possession. 

The media only gain limited information off the NSW Police, so obviously it was bad enough to warrant a story.
What sort of an idiot would shine a laser in *anyone's* eyes, let alone a Police Helicopters pilots eyes?
Thousands are killed in motor vehicle accidents, hence why we have strict road laws... laws are placed to protect the community from dangers. Drive like an idiot, face the penalty.
Lasers have been deemed a Dangerous Implement. That is that. If you feel it is wrong and is due to our "nanny government" then good on you.
I don't care for Americas gun laws, but I make no comment about those.
We have a lot less firearm related incidents compared to the U.S, so what does that say?
I don't write the laws, so once again take it to someone else. Right now you are shooting the messenger.

Laws are used to manage society, to make it as safe as possible for people. I am happy to know that there is the power for police to seize Dangerous Implements off people, as there really is no need for one unless a reasonable excuse is given. Why do we _really_ need to walk around with lasers? Yes the definitely come in handy, I am not arguing that but these days people abuse rights, and therefore measures have to be put into place to protect the majority from that minority who have ill intentions.

Also, you state that lasers are not a danger to pilots, completely contradicting your statement that in the near future flashlights will be able to do so...

_"Just because people do stupid things is not a justification to ban things."_
That is a very interesting quote. Can I ask you, if you had a person shine a laser in your eyes when you were driving, causing you to crash into a telegraph pole and rendering you a quadriplegic, would you be happy that they were allowed to carry around such an implement that caused such permanent damage to another person?
Be objective for a moment, and forget your love for lasers.

I like knives, I like guns, but I abide by the laws that are set in Australia and it's states regarding those items.
If I didn't wish to abide by those laws I would simply move to a gun free country such as the U.S and be content.

Also, your opinions on Australian laws *are purely* subjective, as you have admitted they are based on your opinions.

You cannot compare American and Australian laws. They are two different countries, and that hopefully means that they are two different places (laws included). I feel safe to know that although people can get access to knives and firearms in Australia, it is a lot more difficult to do so than in the U.S.A. This means that even if a nut job does gain access to a dangerous weapon, he has no right to and is therefore committing a criminal offence. In the U.S there is the right to bare arms is there not? So any crazy can own what ever they like, and not face punishment.
What is safer?


----------



## DimeRazorback

MikeAusC said:


> - it'll be nighttime soon, and I won't be going home first.
> 
> 
> 
> - I will carry my proof of membership. There is absolutely no requirement in the law for any further involvement in club activities.
> 
> 
> 
> - I don't need to provide more reasonable excuse. A member of an approved astronomical society is recognised as needing a laser pointer EVERY night - otherwise there would be more requirements. I am exempt from needing a permit. I am totally complying with the law.




If you joined the club with the honest intention of using a laser for that purpose then that is cool, it just appeared to me that you are attempting to find a loop hole to carry around a Dangerous Implement.

Also, with a membership of an Astronomical organisation, you are only permitted to use the laser for those purposes. This is set out in the Weapons Prohibition Amendment (Laser Pointers) Regulation 2008.

"(2) Despite subclause (1), a person who is (or has been within an
approved period) a member of an approved astronomical
organisation is exempt from the requirement under the Act for a
permit to possess or use a laser pointer, but only for the purpose
of enabling the person to take part in activities associated with
astronomy."


----------



## MikeAusC

DimeRazorback said:


> The importation of lasers is restricted above 1mw... have a guess why.


 
Which goes to show how stupid Australian Laws are - here are two places where I can buy high-powered lasers in NSW - and I dont even have to produce the Police Permit needed to own them - 
- 40mW Green Laser http://secure.oatleyelectronics.com...d=278&osCsid=2f374f82d82457b77742a1ef195b8567
- 200mW IR Laser http://secure.oatleyelectronics.com...d=579&osCsid=2f374f82d82457b77742a1ef195b8567
- 150mW Red Laser
http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=JS2939&keywords=laser&form=KEYWORD


It's as stupid as the knife laws - as a citizen I can face a 10-year criminal record for carrying a knife in a public place (though you don't have to look hard to see someone carrying a Leatherman on their belt) - but government places absolutely no restrictions (for adults) on the businesses that make money selling knives (and supporting the political parties).


----------



## DimeRazorback

MikeAusC said:


> Which goes to show how stupid Australian Laws are - here are two places where I can buy high-powered lasers in NSW - and I dont even have to produce the Police Permit needed to own them -
> - 40mW Green Laser http://secure.oatleyelectronics.com...d=278&osCsid=2f374f82d82457b77742a1ef195b8567
> - 200mW IR Laser http://secure.oatleyelectronics.com...d=579&osCsid=2f374f82d82457b77742a1ef195b8567
> - 150mW Red Laser
> http://www.jaycar.com.au/productView.asp?ID=JS2939&keywords=laser&form=KEYWORD
> 
> 
> It's as stupid as the knife laws - as a citizen I can face a 10-year criminal record for carrying a knife in a public place (though you don't have to look hard to see someone carrying a Leatherman on their belt) - but government places absolutely no restrictions (for adults) on the businesses that make money selling knives (and supporting the political parties).




You have not linked laser pointers, they are what is restricted.
Definition in the Weapons Prohibition Act 1998:
"(8) A laser pointer, or any other similar article, that consists of a hand-held battery-operated device with a power output of more than 1 milliwatt, designed or adapted to emit a laser beam and that may be used for the purposes of aiming, targeting or pointing."

I am sorry, I have not been referring to them as "pointers" as I assumed that those were the topic of interest anyway.

Generally people carrying leathermans _do_ have a lawful excuse, as they are required of their lawful occupation. If found otherwise, then they are in contravention of the Weapons Prohibition Act 1998.
Also, I don't believe that *all* lethermans actually have a knife blade.


----------



## MikeAusC

DimeRazorback said:


> You have not linked laser pointers, they are what is restricted.


 
And we all know that 200mw lasershow unit will never be used to dazzle a pilot or blind spectators, so we can rest safe in our wonderful laws.


----------



## MikeAusC

When police find someone with firelighting equipment repeatedly near the ignition point of a bushfire, they don't arrest them for Arson, because they know it will be thrown out of court without evidence of lighting the fire.

Then why is it, that if I carry a high-powered Laser or a tiny knife - with absolutely no other indication that I may commit a crime - I'll get a criminal record.

Don't assume that Innocent-until-proven-guilty applies to the NSW Legal system - that was abandoned long ago - and most citizens still don't know.


----------



## DimeRazorback

There are things that are called proofs or elements of an offence. All of these have to be proven or discounted to be able to charge a person.
If they are not satisfied (ie. you have a reasonable excuse to possess a knife) then the offence cannot be proven.

Proving Arson is a lot more complex, as there are a lot more proofs and they are a lot harder to actually satisfy.

In regards to your previous post, is a person points a 200mW laser at an aircraft they will face sever penalties.

Why are you so disgruntled with the law?
It is what protects you.

Without it people would be walking around with shotguns, machetes, grenades or whatever you can think of.
They are there to protect you, not hurt you. 
Do some laws suck?
Yes! But there is nothing you can do about it.

If you dislike Australian law so much, why don't you move to a less restricted country?


----------



## MikeAusC

I would like arsonists to provide the same "lawful excuse" or be charged when carrying firelighting equipment in areas of arson potential.

I would like laws that control the sale of knives - or aren't they considered dangerous weapons when they're in a shop.

I would like people fiddling with their stereo to be considered automatically guilty of dangerous driving - just like someone using a phone when the vehicle is stationary at the kerb.


----------



## DimeRazorback

In regards to knives:
According to Section 11C of the Summary Offences Act, these are the defences that are accepted as a reasonable excuse for the custody of a knife.

11C(1) A person must not, without reasonable excuse (proof of which lies on the person), have in his or her custody a knife in a public place or a school. 
(2) Without limitation, it is a reasonable excuse for the purposes of this section for a person to have custody of a knife, if: 
(a) the custody is reasonably necessary in all the circumstances for any of the following:
(i) the lawful pursuit of the person’s occupation, education or training, 
(ii) the preparation or consumption of food or drink, 
(iii) participation in a lawful entertainment, recreation or sport, 
(iv) the exhibition of knives for retail or other trade purposes, 
(v) an organised exhibition by knife collectors, 
(vi) the wearing of an official uniform, 
(vii) genuine religious purposes


This is so far off topic but I thought it was required.
I really suggest that you start to research NSW legislation before getting on the soap box.
You obviously have issues with law and it's guidelines, and I will no longer discuss any of this material.

It is what it is. Accept it, do something about it, or move on.


----------



## MikeAusC

DimeRazorback said:


> Why are you so disgruntled with the law?


 - because it's ridiculously inconsistent - the fine for smoking on an open railway platform is far higher than driving 20kmh over the speed limit.




DimeRazorback said:


> If you dislike Australian law so much, why don't you move to a less restricted country?


 - running away never improved anything. Law enforcers will ALWAYS demand more laws to make their job easier "you can trust us to apply the laws fairly". Citizens to register their objections when the lawmakers go too far.


----------



## DimeRazorback

MikeAusC said:


> - because it's ridiculously inconsistent - the fine for smoking on an open railway platform is far higher than driving 20kmh over the speed limit.


 
That is due to public out cry about smoking in public places. I personally hate smoking, and speeding.




MikeAusC said:


> Law enforcers will ALWAYS demand more laws to make their job easier "you can trust us to apply the laws fairly".



Are you sure about that?
More laws makes the job *harder!*
Public ignorance towards policing is disgusting.


Don't break the laws and you wont get into strife. How bloody hard is that?
Smoking is bad for _you_ and _others_ so don't subject them to your crap that you decide to spill into your lungs.
Speeding can kill you and *others*.

I just can't understand how you have such strong opinions, but the are all supported by such ignorance.
Let me guess who you will call when someone is bashing on your door threatening you.

I'm leaving this thread for good.


----------



## wyager

DimeRazorback said:


> 1.If you don't and haven't lived in Australia why should you care about it's laws?
> They don't affect you. ....
> 
> 2.Not many, but that doesn't change the fact that they have been defined by NSW legislation as a Dangerous Implement, therefore it is a prohibited item to have in possession. ....
> 
> 3.Lasers have been deemed a Dangerous Implement. That is that. If you feel it is wrong and is due to our "nanny government" then good on you.
> I don't care for Americas gun laws, but I make no comment about those.
> We have a lot less firearm related incidents compared to the U.S, so what does that say?....
> 
> 4.Laws are used to manage society, to make it as safe as possible for people. I am happy to know that there is the power for police to seize Dangerous Implements off people, as there really is no need for one unless a reasonable excuse is given. Why do we _really_ need to walk around with lasers? Yes the definitely come in handy, I am not arguing that but these days people abuse rights, and therefore measures have to be put into place to protect the majority from that minority who have ill intentions.
> 
> 5.Also, you state that lasers are not a danger to pilots, completely contradicting your statement that in the near future flashlights will be able to do so...
> 
> 
> 6.That is a very interesting quote. Can I ask you, if you had a person shine a laser in your eyes when you were driving, causing you to crash into a telegraph pole and rendering you a quadriplegic, would you be happy that they were allowed to carry around such an implement that caused such permanent damage to another person?
> 
> 
> 7.I like knives, I like guns, but I abide by the laws that are set in Australia and it's states regarding those items.
> If I didn't wish to abide by those laws I would simply move to a gun free country such as the U.S and be content.
> 
> 8.Also, your opinions on Australian laws *are purely* subjective, as you have admitted they are based on your opinions.
> 
> 9.In the U.S there is the right to bare arms is there not? So any crazy can own what ever they like, and not face punishment.
> What is safer?


1.It's a matter of principle. 
2.Just because the law says something doesn't make it moral or sensible.
3.Firearm related crime is no less in australia (per capita) than it is in america. Same goes for great britain. I think britain has MORE gun crime.
4.Why don't you just let the government run your whole life? Heck, I'm pretty sure they've already made it harder for bars to use glass bottles because of the "violence potential". :fail:
5.I said in any reasonable situation. With a flashlight, you could theoretically hijack a plane while on board.
6.I would get in a car and crash it this very moment if I knew it would help preserve the rights of others (but it probably wouldn't). So yes, if I was lased/shot/stabbed I would certainly be pissed/dead, but that doesn't mean I want to ban whatever was use on me.
7. What happens when there are no free places left? 
8.External points of view are usually more objective. Are you saying your views on my laser use are subjective, as you don't enjoy/use lasers as much as I do?
9.Nope. You need to read on american gun laws. I have to go to class now, but we can discuss more later.


----------



## moey2205

*No need for quote here.*
i ordered a laser 3 days ago and from aliexpress right i live in nsw and you reckon it will come through the border ?


----------



## HooNz

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...per-20110522-1eygl.html?from=brisbanetimes_sb

Did you see this clown the other night on the News , with video 'from' the Helicopter


----------



## Angry

Hello group, new member here.

I stumbled across this site and after reading several of these posts regarding Australian law and laser pointers I'd like to quickly pass on my experience of the last 48 hours.

I'm not into lasers as such, and this will probly be my only posting, passing on my experience.

I use laser pointers for detecting metallic particles in solution, termed Tyndall Effect, or lightbackscattering from colloids, and purchased 4 el cheapo lasers from HK on EBay. These laser pointers were listed on their EBay site as '<1mW'.

Customs in Sydney confiscated all four (4) laser pointers. They test lasers now, and one of these four tested at 3.3mW, as a consequence because all four were of the same design they were all forfeited to the Commonwealth without testing the remaining three (3). I received an illegal importation notice which stated my personal details are now on a register for the importation of illegal goods, which made me considerably angry.

I rang Customs asking them to check the remaining three (3) and was informed by a representative that 99.9% of <1mW lasers imported from China exceeded the 1mW rating allowable in Australia and they don't bother checking all of them anymore.

I then contacted Customs by email and informed them that it was never my intent to attempt to contravene Australian law, explained that I cannot control the the EBay sellers listing information, explained also that I *specifically* ordered these because they were listed as <1mW, and objected to my details being held on record for allegedly trying to "import illegal goods". Their email response was short and swift..."Your objection has been noted and should you wish to complain, contact..."{email address supplied}.

So, anyone who may wish to import even these piddly little lasers into good ol Oz can expect to receive similar treatment. Angry? You bet I'm angry. It appears I'm guilty of a crime of which I never intended to commit. The presumption of innocence until proven guilty went out the back door some time ago it seems.

Apologies for this rude intrusion but I thought I'd just pass this on in case it may be of interest to someone.


----------



## MikeAusC

Unfortunately rulemakers abusing their power is not uncommon these days.

Importing Laser Pointers is controlled - but importing Laser Modules without batteries is not !

And to further clarify that what is Legal should not be confused with what is Logical, here is an ad for a 50 mW and 200mW Laser modules that are being sold totally legally in Australia.
http://secure.oatleyelectronics.com//product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=580
http://secure.oatleyelectronics.com//product_info.php?cPath=27&products_id=799

Note that if you are found in possession of a Laser Pointer you will be charged with being in possession of an illegal weapon - if you are a member of an accredited Astronomy club, you will be immune to this.


----------



## MikeAusC

Angry said:


> . . . . So, anyone who may wish to import even these piddly little lasers into good ol Oz can expect to receive similar treatment. Angry? You bet I'm angry. It appears I'm guilty of a crime of which I never intended to commit. The presumption of innocence until proven guilty went out the back door some time ago it seems.
> 
> Apologies for this rude intrusion but I thought I'd just pass this on in case it may be of interest to someone.



Contact your Federal Minister. We will be subject to more and more police-state laws unless people let the government know that the lawmakers and law implementers are going too far.

What is the point in making something illegal to import if I can buy it legally in Australia !!!


----------



## Norm

Laws can be very confusing, before CB was legalised here **** Smith began amassing his fortune by selling mail order CB radios, not illegal to sell or own just illegal to maintain and operate. 
Norm


----------



## MikeAusC

In NSW there are no restrictions on big business selling knives as long as you're over 16 - but get caught in public carrying a knife without lawful excuse and you'll cop a $500 fine and a ten year criminal record.


----------



## susanawalkly

thank you dragonlasers, I am considering buying a laser now. Anyway, a low power laser 5mW is enough now.


----------



## Horsewhisperer

wyager said:


> Any lasers that can be purchased for a reasonable price are not a real danger to pilots.... I've done the math, you know those new wicked lasers arctics? Those are harmless at any distance someone could get them near a plane. The fact is the whole "lasers crash planes" thing is the media looking for a story that will sell, and the australian media just loves taking a story and making it sound like a horror movie. Just because people do stupid things is not a justification to ban things. Do you know how many people are killed every year by stupid drivers? Do you know how many are killed by idiots with lasers? If you tried to make a ratio, you would run in to the problem of "divide by zero". And contacting the government won't do a thing, especially a nanny government like australia has. And those "attacks" on helicopters are nothing more than overblown stories about teenagers/idiots screwing around with low powered lasers. And I don't see how it's relevant in the slightest whether or not I have lived in australia... In fact, if anything my opinion is less subjective than an australian resident. My opinions are based on an extensive knowledge of lasers and the perspective granted by living in a place where there are at least a few people who refuse to be shafted by the government.



I respectfully disagree. The problem for pilots isn't just the flashing of the laser causing temporary blind spots, but also the extreme distraction that happens. This is especially dangerous when they are coming in for landing. A number of incidents have occured where a pilot had abort a landing or felt the landing was unsafe because of the distraction. Any aborted landing is considered serious by aviation authorities and with maybe hundreds of passengers depending on the pilot getting it right every time, there is no room for error.
Simply put, pointing lasers at other people isn't only dangerous, but illegal. Fines and jail can result if you do so in Australia (and many other countries as well) for any non lawful reason.


----------



## stickydoorknob

abeepak1 said:


> Just to let you know if yo wanted to compare, heres the law in thailand.
> 
> 
> We dont care if you own one, buy or sell them. There are absolutely no concerns of laser pointers here. Just to let you know of how careless we are and to watch out when you come here during ur holidays, things that are harmful but not stated by law and Illegal weapons/objects are everywhere.



thats scary


----------



## Lustywench

I signed up just to clarify some things.
I'm an Australian.

I ordered an Aixiz 200mW Red on the 22nd June 2012, and recieved it in the mail, on about the 12th July 2012. From the Aixiz website not from eBay, if that makes any difference.
The package appeared to be unopened, un-tampered.

The laws specifically relate to *Handheld* Devices only.
http://www.customs.gov.au/site/page4372.asp
Bottom of page.

These objects are restricted for importation. 
Laser Pointers: laser pointers; laser pens; laser sights for firearms or other weapons


These objects are not restricted for importation. 
laser modules; laser diodes; laser lighting

It's not hard to make half a dozen solder spots and get the laser you want. 
If you choose to make it into a prohibited weapon that's your decision. 
Handheld (portable) lasers over 1 mW are prohibited weapons.
Lasers that require an external power source are not.

You may import any wattage diode you wish, any drivers, cases, lens...whatever.

The Law looks to be designed to keep your average knuckle dragger from obtaining a device that could cause injury.
It does not prevent those with a $5 soldering iron a $5 DMM and about 20 minutes free time building thier own.

Now if you'll excuse me I have things to set fire to.

Some other interesting tidbits.
Customs only scans 1 in 25 containers and a little over 50% of mail entering Australia. (source search for 'glock australia post germany')
Do with that what you will.


----------



## Lila

Hi I am Lila. I am very glad very glad to be a part of this platform. It is quite strange to know about laser pointers issues. Law should be imposed equally to public at large.


----------



## blasterman

The restrictive laws regarding these *high powered* lasers have always made me scratch my head a bit, because at least in the U.S. it seems more of a protection racket for domestic laser sellers than anything else. Obviously shining these things at aircraft should get any idiot cuffed and dropped in a hole, but U.S. laws, unless I'm reading them incorrectly, seem to cynically turn a cheek 'as long as you use an American laser'. 

I have a 1watt blue pointer and a host of greens. Unless I'm cutting red plastic cups in half to impress 6th graders with my 1watt blue my ~50mW greens are more usefull. Mainly because I volunteer for several animal shelters and cats love the green ones. Now if I could find an inexpensive source of the rare 'click-on' type we'd be thrilled.

I've been refurbishing several inexpensive laser projectors, and replacing the cheap lasers that came with them with higher powered and better performing blues and reds. At least at present these remain legal for import, not that somebody could get into just as much trouble powering them off a 12volt cigarette lighter.


----------



## [email protected]

Lustywench said:


> Customs only scans 1 in 25 containers and a little over 50% of mail entering Australia. (source search for 'glock australia post germany')
> Do with that what you will.



Enticing readers with such information (regardless of accuracy) is highly irresponsible, working with the 1:25 ratio your proposing (for arguments sake) doesn't equate to which item will be scanned/checked out of the postal grouping, there are many (and varied) factors involved with the decisive filtering options made by Customs Officers... 





blasterman said:


> Obviously shining these things at aircraft should get any idiot cuffed and dropped in a hole



*+1* Agreed





blasterman said:


> I've been refurbishing several inexpensive laser projectors, and replacing the cheap lasers that came with them with higher powered and better performing blues and reds. At least at present these remain legal for import, not that somebody could get into just as much trouble powering them off a 12volt cigarette lighter.




That's because the current legislation is geared towards general public access (at least here in OZ) not business users and related service repairs, this is why building implements with lasers are permissible (here) because they are part of a leveling device and so on... not to overlook the astronomical pursuit utilising lasers which is AFAIK covered by a general exemption providing mounting/usage conditions are adhered to.


----------



## jklasers

Yes, Laser Pointers are legal in Australia, but they have become more heavily regulated since mid-2008. The Australian Customs Service and most Australian State Governments toughened regulations on laser pointers due to the actions of a few idiots who were shining them at passenger aircraft.
Many people who I’ve spoken to seem to think that laser pointers have been banned in Australia. This is false. 
To summarise the legal consensus, it is legal to buy laser pointers in Australia, provided that the emissions power is less than 1 miliwatt (1 mW) and that you have a reasonable excuse for owning one and having it in a public place.

I have been doing some reading and this is my understanding of the current situation as of October 2010:


----------

